# Assistance Needed



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Hello.


I wanted to apply under Fast track Category: Computer and Information Systems Managers (0213).

My question is that I am a telecom engineer by profession and have two years of work experience. My current job KPIs are almost the same as above title but I am not a manager by designation.I still qualify to lodge an application as I get 68 points with two years of experience but can I apply under above mention category in NOC list with two years of experience as usually Mangers are suppose to have above 4 years of experience or so.

Thanks


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Eagerly looking forward for your kind help.


----------



## Samzar (Jun 24, 2008)

Only a legal immigration professional can help you with this question.


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for replying. I am just hoping if any other member came up with the same scenario and can share his/her views.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

admalik said:


> Thanks for replying. I am just hoping if any other member came up with the same scenario and can share his/her views.


Hi,

My wife's friend works with SAP. Although she is not a manager her application was accepted by the Canadian consulate. She applied 6 months ago.

Cheers


----------

